# Waltz for Debby



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

Not really a composition, and certainly not classical, but it was the first time any of my work had been played live, so I felt I'd share with you guys. This one is my swing arrangement of Bill Evans's "Waltz for Debby" for a four-horn jazz combo.

Note that they're sightreading this. No rehearsal beforehand.

I'd love to hear what you guys think.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds great! Nice arrangement, skillful sight-reading, enjoyable to listen to.

Are you the young man shuffling around the stage in front and to the side of the players?

If so: why aren't you conducting them? That seems like it would be your role, as the arranger. Whereas if you're not conducting, your presence on the stage creates a question mark (for me).

Nice work, though: I've enjoyed your classical piano compositions for some time, and now I see you're skilled with jazz as well.


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

Lovely arrangement. I like the syncopated counterpoint with different brass parts. (I enjoy jazz but I find it to be incredibly complex music!-- I know a lot of what is happening runs right by me...)


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Pertains to the style, pretty good.


----------

